# Blood Angels Successor - Blood Reavers 3rd Battle Company



## genesis108 (Jul 29, 2009)

Ok. Well, some of you have seen the pictures I have posted up of the models I have done thus far, and I appreciate all your feedback and comments. With the lack of any real gaming in the area currently because of the majority of the gaming groups here where I've recently moved to being comprised of complete and total d-bags, I've decided that I will instead of focusing on gaming, try to focus on filling out an entire Battle Company. This is no small feat and will take quite a while to do, but I will do what I can and try to keep updates coming in as regularly as possible. At some point, I will also be doing a Project Log on the Blood Reaver's 1st Company, which will double as a Deathwing Army. So without further a due..


*+++ Chapter Name: Blood Reavers +++*
*+++ Founding Chapter: Blood Angels +++*
*+++ 3rd Battle Company +++*​
The 3rd Battle Company of the Blood Reavers is lead by Captain Bás Casúr, hero of the Second War of Solace. During that war, he and members of his company defended a falling Imperial world for 7 days against a never-ending onslaught of Tyranids from Hive Fleet Kraken until the Blood Reavers' Chapter Fleet could arrive and drive the Hive Fleet back into the deep reaches of space. During the conflict, Captain Casúr suffered a wound that left him near death. With the aid of the Blood Priests, his life was spared, though his visage was forever marred, his face forever encased in an adamantium tomb. 

-----
Wargear: _Power Armour, Iron Halo, Frag & Krak Grenades, Sanguine's Might_(Thunder Hammer)

*+++ Company Organization +++*​
Headquarters
-Captain Bás Casúr, Lord of Solace
-Chief Librarian Malphas, Scion of Blood - Thread Here
-Reclusiarch Malakai Bain - Thread Here
-10 Honour Guard
-4 Blood Priests
-Land Raider Crusader "Vengeance"

1st Squad: Assault - Mobile Infantry - Jump Pack
2nd Squad: Assault - Mobile Infantry - Jump Pack
3rd Squad: Assault - Mobile Infantry - Mechanized - Stormraven "Desolation"
4th Squad: Assault - Mobile Infantry - Mechanized - Stormraven "Death Hammer"
5th Squad: Tactical - Mobile Infantry - Mechanized - Rhino "Redeemer"
6th Squad: Tactical - Mobile Infantry - Mechanized - Rhino "Marauder"
7th Squad: Devastator - Heavy Weapons Support - Mechanized - Razorback "Defiance"
8th Squad: Devastator - Heavy Weapons Support - Mechanized - Razorback "Judgement"
9th Squad: Land Speeder Squadron - 2 Typhoon, 1 Tornado
10th Squad: Bike Squadron - 8 Bikes, 3 Attack Bikes

Furioso Librarian Dreadnought - Venerable Brother Calistarius
Furioso Dreadnought - Venerable Brother Bellator
Heavy Support Dreadnought - Brother Gideon

*+++ Vehicle Support +++*​
2 Baal Predators
2 Vindicators
2 Predator Annihilators
2 Predator Destructors
1 Whirlwind

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

So far, that is what I have, and that is the Battle Company breakdown. As of right now, I have the following:

15 Jump Pack Assault Marines
10 Mechanized Assault Marines
10 Tactical Marines
Furioso Dreadnought
Heavy Support Dreadnought
Land Raider Crusader
Reclusiarch
Librarian

That leaves me needing..

5 Jump Pack Assault Marines
10 Mechanized Assault Marines
10 Tactical Marines
Furioso Librarian Dreadnought
Captain
3 Land Speeders
8 Bikes, 3 Attack Bikes
2 Rhinos
2 Razorbacks
2 Stormravens
2 Baal Predators
2 Vindicators
2 Predator Annihilators
2 Predator Destructors
1 Whirlwind
2 Devastator Squads

So..that leaves me needing alot..so this should keep me busy for a while.


----------



## WinZip (Oct 9, 2010)

Have fun with this project  and keep us updated! I hope you post a lot of pics because im excited to see how this turns out. :biggrin:


----------



## genesis108 (Jul 29, 2009)

Well, here is a quick update. Some of you I realize have not really talked to me about my army, so may not know what color scheme I use for them. Essentially, the entire Chapter uses a classic Death Company-esque color scheme. Black with red trim and green lenses. I hopped over to B&C and did up an Assault Marine to show you all the scheme.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Good work Gen. It's nice to see you following up on your words and making your project log, +rep for that.

I look forward to seeing your updates on the project and seeing it progress.

Good luck. Live long and prosper :victory:

Grish


----------



## genesis108 (Jul 29, 2009)

Time for an update. Here is what I currently have in the works..I will be basing the entire army on a ruin-esque theme, like the 1st Squad. I still have to do the other half of the squad.

1st Squad - Assault - Mobile Infantry - Jump Pack 
--RAS w/ 2x Melta, Sergeant has HF and PF


















2nd Squad - Assault - Mobile Infantry - Jump Pack
--RAS w/ 2x Melta, Sergeant has PP and PF(Jump packs not attached, and need 5 more assault marines to finish the squad..the meltas will be put into the 2nd half)











3rd Squad - Assault - Mobile Infantry - Mechanized
-- RAS w/ 2x Melta, Sergeant has PP and PF, Transported in Stormraven "Desolation"(which will be a project undertaken at a later date)


















5th Squad - Tactical - Mobile Infantry - Mechanized
-- Tactical w/ ML and Flamer, Sergeant has BP and CS, Transported in Rhino "Redeemer"(next vehicle purchase)










And then a little teaser for what else I have in the works...just need a few vital pieces...like..legs.

My Sternguard..










And their Sergeant..










And this...I've not decided on whether it will be my standard Furioso or Librarian yet...










That's all for now..


----------



## genesis108 (Jul 29, 2009)

Small update just to let you know what is going on. I should be getting my 2nd Tactical squad and 2nd Mechanized Assault Squad here soon. Then it is off to the races as I have ALOT of stuff to get painted..figure out how to get some things converted and such and work on some scratch builds I have been juggling around in my head. 

Once I have some pictures to send your way, I will. Stay tuned!


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Looking good so far Gen. A little tip for your black. If you highlight the edges of the armour with a lighter colour (I use Kommando Khaki for my black) it would make them a little bit more defined and make them pop. 

On the Red Mix a bit of blood red into the red gore? (im guessing) and just go over the edges of the crosses on one side to add a bit of lighting. 

Hope this helps. 

Keep up the good work and post some more! 

 

*LTP*


----------



## genesis108 (Jul 29, 2009)

I will. Right now I am just aiming at getting the models done to tabletop. I'll do highlighting and more as I get more into it and have more time to get the extra stuff like that done.


----------



## genesis108 (Jul 29, 2009)

I have decided on how I am going to make my Stormravens. The Hercules Dropship. Templates are available online for a Foamcore notch-fit model that has a detachable CAV with 3 Assault Ramps on each side(that actually work). At full scale, it measures 24" long and has a wing span of 16" wide. I will be using it at 50% scale and covering the foamcore frame up with card and building up the armour. I'll be adding weapon mount points for all weapon options. I will be making 2 of these beasts.

Once I get the templates cut out and go buy the foamcore, I will put up a PLOG for that so that you can follow my progress on my Birds as well. Expect that to be up within the next few days, hopefully.

Here is a quick look at what the finished product will look like before I start modding it to fit into a Blood Angel Army as a majestic Bird of Prey..


----------



## genesis108 (Jul 29, 2009)

Until I go to the store to get my Foamcore to start my Stormraven project, I have other stuff to get done. Like, my Dreadnoughts. My Furioso was up tonight. I hadn't decided what I was going to make it until tonight. I went with my Librarian first. I scratch-built the Force-Weapon arm and converted my AOBR Dread into a Mk IV Dread. Here are the pictures of what I came up with. Enjoy.


















A size comparison to the normal DCCW:










Now on the Dreadnought itself:


















To make the arm, I built the frame out of 5mm Foamcore using the DCCW arm as a template and cut it to shape. Bits included are a Vehicle Searchlight housing(used as the arm pivot joint), Hurricane Bolter Sensor and Hunter Killer Missile sensor(Arm assembly) and the blade of a Ravenwing Power Sword, Plasma Pistol as power coupling, plus detailing bits. After it was assembled I coverd the foamcore body with card to armour it up and protect the frame.

As always, C&C welcome.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

nice stuff Gen, ill read the words later


----------



## genesis108 (Jul 29, 2009)

So, the Hobby store didn't have FoamCore. They had Depron..which is Foamcore without the Card...which is better. It makes it easier and faster to cut and is easier on the blade! So, now I am off to get started cutting everything out! I will post up and link the Stormraven Project Log once everything is all cut out so you can see how big this behemoth is going to be..because a simple statement of 12" long and 8" wide doesn't quite explain how big it actually is..off to cutting!


----------



## genesis108 (Jul 29, 2009)

While the glue is drying on my Stormraven, I have been working on other things. First off, I have started touching up and going over the thinned red layers on my Land Raider, which I'll show you below. I've also been working on re-equipping my Honour Guard with better converted weapons rather than the ones I had. ALSO, I've decided to pull out two of my old metal Devastators with shoulder mounted heavies, and this old metal Techmarine who I am converting into my Devastator Sergeant. 

Here are the pictures of my WIP Land Raider Crusader..

With Pintle MM and Stormbolter









With Pintle MM and HK Missile









Front shot









I still have the shield for the MM to finish, brush the Stormbolter and MM, trim the Gunner, a few touch-up areas, the Weapon shield and Door skulls..still alot to get done, but I wanted to give you guys something to see to show you all my time's NOT being spent on waiting for glue to dry for the Stormraven.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Freehand (?) symbol is ace man. + rep

Grish


----------



## genesis108 (Jul 29, 2009)

Yep. I found a good BA symbol that was slightly askew so I drew it on in pencil and filled 'er in!  Thanks!


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Great work Gen, look forward to lots and lots more of this!


----------



## genesis108 (Jul 29, 2009)

Here is a small update. I spent a little time today and painted up my Sergeant for my 3rd Assault Squad - Mechanized, that will be riding around in my Stormraven when it's finished..hope you like him.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

nice free hand work on both the sarg & land raider. + rep gen


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

I love the kit bashed Sgt, :wink: + rep man!


----------



## genesis108 (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks. I am working on trying to run 2 projects at once and I am going to be doing the Painting Challenge, so....lol I am going to have my hands full. Next up is my Blood Champion..he's been Mostly-done for a while..decided I might as well finish him up. I'll post him up later after he's done.


----------



## genesis108 (Jul 29, 2009)

Just for your viewing pleasure...a WIP pic of my Honour Guard..2 HG with Bolters and PW, Standard Bearer with Combi-Melta, Blood Champion with Combi-Melta, PW, and Combat Shield, and Blood Priest(Sang Novitiate)..










I will post up my Blood Champion later when he is done..all of them, except the Blood Priest, are OLD metal bodies with new arms and backpacks..so aside from the arms, pads, and weapons, they are all OOP stock metals. I will post individuals as I finish them.


----------



## genesis108 (Jul 29, 2009)

As promised..here is the finished Blood Champion..


































Edit: I just realized I didn't do the gem on his chest plate..I'll do it in a bit. But..yeah. Other than that and clearcoat, he's done.


----------

